# Phil Laing - Village, neh, National Idiot



## James Ludlow (Oct 16, 2009)

After perusing the nations favourite daily newspaper, I stumbled upon this article - 

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article2684084.ece

and this - 

http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/UK-News/Student-Philip-Laing-Urinates-On-First-World-War-Memorial-In-Sheffield/Article/200910315407024?lpos=UK_News_Top_Stories_Header_3&lid=ARTICLE_15407024_Student_Philip_Laing_Urinates_On_First_World_War_Memorial_In_Sheffield
x
As a former member of the British Army, I may be a bit biased in my disgust at this idiots actions. 
To that end, I'd like to extend this to the community and find their opinions.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 16, 2009)

"he had drunk so much he could NOT REMEMBER what he had done."

Pretty standard stuff really. He was drunk and did something stupid; at least nobody got hurt. I say punish him appropriately and then just forget it.


----------



## tim (Oct 16, 2009)

Memorials are stupid anyway. I have sympathies with this guy .


----------



## stevethecuber (Oct 16, 2009)

He should be called the 'black out menace' >.<


----------



## Muesli (Oct 16, 2009)

Only in Sheffield. Sometimes I'm ashamed to come from here...

...but only sometimes.


----------



## Escher (Oct 16, 2009)

Hahaha, this is really stupid, and this really doesn't help Sheffield's reputation, despite it being an awesome and friendly city. Oh dear...
And James, don't tell me you read the Sun >.>


----------



## blade740 (Oct 16, 2009)

I guarantee there are bigger idiots in his village (and nation) than him.


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 16, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Only in Sheffield. Sometimes I'm ashamed to come from here...
> 
> ...but only sometimes.


That's what I thought. 



Escher said:


> Hahaha, this is really stupid, and this really doesn't help Sheffield's reputation, despite it being an awesome and friendly city. Oh dear...
> And James, don't tell me you read the Sun >.>



+1. And James is a builder, of course he reads the Sun. 



blade740 said:


> I guarantee there are bigger idiots in his village (and nation) than him.



Oh, believe me, there are, lol. 


And yeah, this guy is a complete douche and should be ashamed.


----------



## blade740 (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow, everyone's so quick to jump on this guy. 

HE WAS DRUNK. I don't know if you've ever been DRUNK before, but it inhibits your judgement. This guy wouldn't have pissed on a memorial sober. Neither would any of you. But if you're drunk, all bets are off. The guy made a mistake, get over it.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 16, 2009)

Drunken youth acting like a drunken youth - this is not news: he's just doing what is expected of him


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

You haven't seen the way the media over here have pounced over this story...

Much of the coverage I've seen is just using this incident to highlight "broken Britain".


----------



## mr.onehanded (Oct 17, 2009)

They should make him die at war, then he would have been pissing on his own memorial.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 17, 2009)

mr.onehanded said:


> They should make him die at war, then he would have been pissing on his own memorial.



:confused:

I, good sir, are highly perplexed by the paradoxical nature of your post.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 17, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> You haven't seen the way the media over here have pounced over this story...
> 
> Much of the coverage I've seen is just using this incident to highlight "broken Britain".



I saw it but it's still not news  -- this "Broken Britain" meme is tiresome. The media is one of the most broken parts of our society!


----------



## qqwref (Oct 17, 2009)

I don't get it when people are like "wow our country sucks right now, doesn't it?" Life is never perfect and there is always something to complain about. The problems that are around now were not around 20 years ago so perhaps it looks like there is some kind of downward spiral, but you have to remember that the problems that WERE around 20 years ago are mostly fixed now...


----------



## 04mucklowd (Oct 17, 2009)

Escher said:


> Hahaha, this is really stupid, and this really doesn't help Sheffield's reputation, despite it being an awesome and friendly city. Oh dear...
> And James, don't tell me you read the *Sun* >.>



Don't you mean the scum


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 17, 2009)

blade740 said:


> I guarantee there are bigger idiots in his village (and nation) than him.



+1




Escher said:


> Hahaha, this is really stupid, and this really doesn't help Sheffield's reputation, despite it being an awesome and friendly city. Oh dear...
> And James, don't tell me you read the Sun >.>



+1. And James is a builder, of course he reads the Sun. 
[/QUOTE]

Thats if I'm lucky. Usually the Star lol. 



blade740 said:


> Wow, everyone's so quick to jump on this guy.
> 
> HE WAS DRUNK. I don't know if you've ever been DRUNK before, but it inhibits your judgement. This guy wouldn't have pissed on a memorial sober. Neither would any of you. But if you're drunk, all bets are off. The guy made a mistake, get over it.



Okay - I've been in numerous drunken situations where something has occured and you've immediately sorted yourself and and had control. This excuse "I was drunk" just doesn't wash. If your able to control yourself when your sober there is absolutely no reason why you shouldn't be able to control yourself. There is no such thing as "I can't", only "I don't want to."




qqwref said:


> I don't get it when people are like "wow our country sucks right now, doesn't it?" Life is never perfect and there is always something to complain about. The problems that are around now were not around 20 years ago so perhaps it looks like there is some kind of downward spiral, but you have to remember that the problems that WERE around 20 years ago are mostly fixed now...



Problems like this weren't around 20 years ago because they would have got a good hiding.


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 17, 2009)

tim said:


> Memorials are stupid anyway. I have sympathies with this guy .



Two of the most famous war poems written. Think about them for a while

_ For The Fallen_

With proud thanksgiving, a mother for her children,
England mourns for her dead across the sea.
Flesh of her flesh they were, spirit of her spirit,
Fallen in the cause of the free.

Solemn the drums thrill; Death august and royal
Sings sorrow up into immortal spheres,
There is music in the midst of desolation
And a glory that shines upon our tears.

They went with songs to the battle, they were young,
Straight of limb, true of eye, steady and aglow.
They were staunch to the end against odds uncounted;
They fell with their faces to the foe.

They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old:
Age shall not weary them, nor the years contemn.
At the going down of the sun and in the morning
* We will remember them.*

They mingle not with their laughing comrades again;
They sit no more at familiar tables of home;
They have no lot in our labour of the day-time;
They sleep beyond England's foam.

But where our desires are and our hopes profound,
Felt as a well-spring that is hidden from sight,
To the innermost heart of their own land they are known
As the stars are known to the Night;

As the stars that shall be bright when we are dust,
Moving in marches upon the heavenly plain;
As the stars that are starry in the time of our darkness,
* To the end, to the end, they remain.*



_In Flanders Fields_

In Flanders fields the poppies blow
Between the crosses, row on row,
That mark our place; and in the sky
The larks, still bravely singing, fly
Scarce heard amid the guns below.

We are the Dead. Short days ago
We lived, felt dawn, saw sunset glow,
Loved and were loved, and now we lie
In Flanders fields.

Take up our quarrel with the foe:
To you from failing hands we throw
The torch; be yours to hold it high.
If ye break faith with us who die
We shall not sleep, though poppies grow
In Flanders fields.


----------



## blade740 (Oct 17, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > Memorials are stupid anyway. I have sympathies with this guy .
> ...



He said memorials are stupid. He never said anything about remembering veterans. 



> Okay - I've been in numerous drunken situations where something has occured and you've immediately sorted yourself and and had control. This excuse "I was drunk" just doesn't wash. If your able to control yourself when your sober there is absolutely no reason why you shouldn't be able to control yourself. There is no such thing as "I can't", only "I don't want to."



You simply haven't been drunk enough. People do DUMB things while drunk.

And besides, he probably just needed to pee, and the first place he found was (unfortunately) a memorial.


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 17, 2009)

blade740 said:


> He said memorials are stupid. He never said anything about remembering veterans.



Cemetarys are stupid too?


blade740 said:


> You simply haven't been drunk enough. People do DUMB things while drunk.
> 
> And besides, he probably just needed to pee, and the first place he found was (unfortunately) a memorial.



Believe me, I've been in some sorry states before, but I've never once managed to pee on a memorial. Perhaps he should invest in some man sized nappys next time?

I'm actually quite taken aback by the percentage of people that are either fighting a cause for this guy or, perhaps even worse the bystanders on the fence. Maybe its just me who is disgusted by this. I don't know.


----------



## blade740 (Oct 17, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> I'm actually quite taken aback by the percentage of people that are either fighting a cause for this guy or, perhaps even worse the bystanders on the fence. Maybe its just me who is disgusted by this. I don't know.



I'm not fighting a cause for this guy. I just think there's no reason to demonize this guy for one mistake. For god's sake, "They should make him die at war"?!?!?!? Give the guy a break. He's not unpatriotic, he doesn't dislike veterans. He was drunk and he pissed on a ****ing PLAQUE. He didn't even **** on a veteran. Get over it.


----------

